# Lake District Stop over- New Dungeon Ghyll Hotel



## andy906

Hello all, 

I am planning a trip to the Lakes and will be walking up Harrison Stickle. I have seen in the POI file (very good and well worth the membership fee alone!) that you can overnight in the New Dungeon Ghyll Hotel car park. 

Is there anyone out there that has done the same? Any comment will be well recieved.

Thank you.


----------



## Canalsman

Glad that you find the POI Downloads useful 

With The Old Dungeon Ghyll, like all the pub stopovers, it's strongly advised to phone and check beforehand.

Their phone number, from the download, is 01539 437272.

In return for parking it is suggested you eat and/or drink at the pub as a _quid quo pro_.

Let us know how you get on.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Croftland1

*New Dungeon Ghyll*

The National Trust car park to the side of the New hotel is pay & display during the day and I know that it is used for wildcampers that are prepared to begin paying or move off by 9am when the charges start.
Otherwise, a few yards past the entrance to the car park (towards the ODG) is a widening on the left where an old bridge has been abandoned. You can park up there for as long as you like at no charge as long as you're not impeding the road.
Enjoy the trek!
Jim


----------



## Canalsman

Croftland1 said:


> ... a few yards past the entrance to the car park (towards the ODG) is a widening on the left where an old bridge has been abandoned. You can park up there for as long as you like at no charge as long as you're not impeding the road.



Thanks for this suggestion - I've added it to the POI Downloads 

Regards

Chris


----------



## scampa

Hi and Welcome!!     :wave:

I've parked in the New and Old Dungeon Ghyll car parks plenty of times, but never overnighted in Langdale.  As Canalsman says, check with the Landlord first and you should be ok.  A great area to spend a night!


----------



## andy906

*Thank you!*

Thanks to all that have replied to my thread, I really appreciate people taking time to help me out.

I initially called the NEW Dungeon Ghyll hotel and unfortunately they said they do not allow people to use their car park for over nighting.

Luckily it was the OLD Dungeon Ghyll hotel that I wanted origionally and they are more than happy for me to park up and overnight in their car park - I took your advice and promised to eat from their menu.

Now looking forward to heading to a lovely part of the counntry. I shall let you all know how I get on next week.

*Thanks again!*


----------



## Canalsman

Thanks for the update, and confirming the earlier report that the Old Hotel is accommodating ...

Have a good time 

Regards

Chris


----------



## Ste

Can you not stop here? 54.429438,-3.087394 on google maps. I can't see any signs, but not been there myself.

Or even here? 54.423882,-3.083982. looks like a great spot.


----------



## Canalsman

Ste said:


> Can you not stop here? 54.429438,-3.087394 on google maps. I can't see any signs, but not been there myself.
> 
> Or even here? 54.423882,-3.083982. looks like a great spot.



Like the second spot 

I think the first one is an NT car park so it's probably restricted ...


----------



## scampa

Ste said:


> Can you not stop here? 54.429438,-3.087394 on google maps. I can't see any signs, but not been there myself.
> 
> Or even here? 54.423882,-3.083982. looks like a great spot.



The car park at the first location would be an ideal spot, but I can't remember if there are any restrictions on it.  Maybe the next member to pass there could check and let us know?

The second location is also in a great position, I parked there a couple of years ago in my car.  I would say that there is only room for a small camper/motorhome though.  And before you try to park on it, check the ground conditions first.  If it gets a bit wet or slippery you may have difficulty getting up the small incline and back onto the road.  I once saw a car having to be towed off there by a 4x4 (in summertime), and there really isn't too much room to manoeuvre as the ground slopes away sharply.


----------



## andy906

*Thanks to the Old Dungeon Ghyll Hotel*

Just returned home after our visit to the Lakes. Parked overnight in the Old Dungeon Ghyll hotel car park with no problems. Luckily we popped into the hotel to 'tip my hat' and realised I was in the wrong car park! There is a NT car park right next door that could be easily mistaken for the hotel car park. Little bit of noise at pub kicking out time but it was expected and didnt go on for too long. 

Thanks again for all your help. Now planning a trip to the Cairngorns in Feb - Any suggestions??


----------



## Amethyst

Car park down the road that has been mentioned is definately not an overnight location - unfortunate as it would be ideal

What was the problem with the car park Andy?

Rob


----------



## andy906

*Sorry!*

Sorry Rob - I'm talking rubbish!

I was getting that location confused with the NT car park next to the New Dungeon Ghyll hotel! Unfortunately I didnt check out the car park in question but would love to know if it is suitable for an overnighter as it looks ideal on Google maps!

Andy


----------



## Croftland1

The NT car park next to the New Hotel is used for overnighting. You just have to leave or pay from 9am.


----------



## Croftland1

As for Cairngorms, try Cairngorm Mountain or Glenshee Ski Centre's car parks


----------



## andy906

Thanks for the info Rob, I'll have a look.

I've removed the inaccurate info posted earlier to avoid any confusion for other users.

Andy


----------



## barryd

We tried to find somewhere in Langdale at Christmas to no avail.  One other thing that I noticed in the Lake District this Christmas is that some of the wild spots are down roads with a 6ft 6 restriction.  We stopped on one pull in right by the lake on Wast Water and just before the 6ft 6 sign about three miles short of Wasdale Head where there is another POI wild spot marked.  Several vans as big as ours drove up past the sign and presumably onto other wild spots or the one up at Wasdale Head.

Do people just ignore these signs then?  I assume its an offence you could be prosecuted for.  I tend to avoid going down them for fear of getting stuck really rather than getting prosecuted but I presume also if you are asked by plod to move on they may also ask whey you broke the law getting there in the first place.

What does everyone else think?


----------

